# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Intelligence shocker for the British academic elite!

## Moonie

.
*Black applicants least likely to be offered PhD places**White applicants are offered places to study for a PhD at a higher rate than black, Asian and ethnic minority candidates, data obtained by BBC Newsnight has found.**The programme sent freedom of information requests to 133 UK universities, requesting data for the academic years between 2015 and 2020. Of the 62 universities which responded, all but one had a higher acceptance rate for white applicants.*


*The data shows the imbalance was starkest for black applicants.*


*Fifty one universities provided a detailed breakdown by ethnicity, and this showed black applicants had the lowest proportion of successful offer rates at 33 of these universities. This data includes offers to home and international applicants.*


*A PhD is the highest academic qualification a student can achieve. The degree involves significant independent research into a chosen field. Getting a PhD is a crucial step to progress to an academic career.*


*While at undergraduate level there are more ethnic minority students than ever before, this is not the case for PhD study. At postgraduate research level, the proportion of black and ethnic minority students drops drastically, although this can vary according to the area of study.*



https://www.bbc.com/news/education-54934953
.

----------


## Authentic

This is racist!

----------


## Moonie

.
It's a BBC news story.

Not likely to be racist as such.
.

----------


## Authentic

> .
> It's a BBC news story.
> 
> Not likely to be racist as such.
> .


Yeah, but the Brits have a different take on race than us Yanks.

----------


## jirqoadai

black astrophysics guy says he knows all the answers to planetary dynamics. even though he has no PhD in astrophysics. yeah. and you want more of them? well he has to be right. because if you say hes wrong, than youre a racist.

----------

Authentic (11-16-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.



> Yeah, but the Brits have a different take on race than us Yanks.


Perhaps that's why it was posted on the board's British thread? And quoting the typically very, very PC BBC News site as a source.
.

----------


## Authentic

> .
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why it was posted on the board's British thread? And quoting the typically very, very PC BBC News site as a source.
> .


OK, you don't get it. Never mind. I won't even try to explain to you that I was not calling BBC racist.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Its the BBC, take no notice, its the news source oif the PC left Wokerati.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Maybe their Departments of African DragQueen Studies are already full.

----------


## Trinnity

> .
> It's a BBC news story.
> 
> Not likely to be racist as such.
> .


How do you figure that? Oh I can't wait to hear this!

----------


## Moonie

.
Most of the BBC bureaucracy emanate from Oxford. Enough said! Faggotus maximus.
,

----------


## Moonie

.
GDP per Capita as a Function of National I.Q

Q.I-par-pays-salaire-moyen.png

And in better detail:

https://www.human-intelligence.org/iq-statistics/
.

----------


## Dubler9

The BBC is the most despised institution in the UK. The CNN of the UK. Protected the UK's most prolific sex offender ever. Newsnight did a full scale stitch up on Tommy Robinson but failed because Robinson was too clever and had hidden cameras. They presumed a working class lad could never see them for what they are. He sorted them out good and proper.

----------


## Neo

Its bollocks!

----------


## Big Wheeler

Tommy Robinson was treated with the same respect and courtesy as Nigel Farage,always negative if at all.

----------

Neo (11-21-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The BBC is the most despised institution in the UK. The CNN of the UK. Protected the UK's most prolific sex offender ever. Newsnight did a full scale stitch up on Tommy Robinson but failed because Robinson was too clever and had hidden cameras. They presumed a working class lad could never see them for what they are. He sorted them out good and proper.


have not been following.  What's his status? Is he ok? We need more like him on the US side.

----------


## Big Wheeler

Tommy has dropped right out of sight.He always carried a camera about him to record incidents in his life and he must have been shadowed by people trying to catch him out.About a year ago he captured 2 cases on camera.In one case his young daughter was sexually assaulted by a moslem male and in another an elderly couple were assaulted in the street by a group of males of whom at least one was an illegal immigrant.Police were involved in both cases and should have gone to court by now but as usual the media will not report such cases.Last I heard was that Tommy had gone to live in Spain but this is only hearsay.It is disgraceful how he has been treated by those in power who don't want the rest of us to know what's happening.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> .
> It's a BBC news story.
> 
> Not likely to be racist as such.
> .


Its likely to be about as racist as it gets = anti-white anti english anti-middl eclass  and  anti-capitalist






> Tommy has dropped right out of sight.He always carried a camera about him to record incidents in his life and he must have been shadowed by people trying to catch him out.About a year ago he captured 2 cases on camera.In one case his young daughter was sexually assaulted by a moslem male and in another an elderly couple were assaulted in the street by a group of males of whom at least one was an illegal immigrant.Police were involved in both cases and should have gone to court by now but as usual the media will not report such cases.Last I heard was that Tommy had gone to live in Spain but this is only hearsay.It is disgraceful how he has been treated by those in power who don't want the rest of us to know what's happening.


They stiched him up for two years inside. It was disgusting, the police and judiciary are rotten and corrupt as any banana republic, i even had a taste of it 25 years ago, when they started putiing out speed cameras round Lincolnshire. I used the new Freedom of Information Act to get hold of the data, it showed out of 54 speed cameras, 3 had decreased accidents, 3 had INCREASED accidents and the other 48 hadnt made a blind bit of difference. I sent all this to the local paper who prited an article about it, and after that I was haraassed by the cops for about two years - constantly stopping my car, following me, shit like that.  They also tried to stitch me up for a 'road rage' incident, except it didnt stick, i was clearly the victim.

Yes I believe he came to live here in Spain.

Him and Nigel are the real Working Clas Heros of the english, thats why they get labelled 'right wing' and the hate poured on them in the corrupt media.

----------

Big Wheeler (11-21-2020),Neo (11-21-2020)

----------


## Neo

> Its likely to be about as racist as it gets = anti-white anti english anti-middl eclass  and  anti-capitalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stiched him up for two years inside. It was disgusting, the police and judiciary are rotten and corrupt as any banana republic, i even had a taste of it 25 years ago, when they started putiing out speed cameras round Lincolnshire. I used the new Freedom of Information Act to get hold of the data, it showed out of 54 speed cameras, 3 had decreased accidents, 3 had INCREASED accidents and the other 48 hadnt made a blind bit of difference. I sent all this to the local paper who prited an article about it, and after that I was haraassed by the cops for about two years - constantly stopping my car, following me, shit like that.  They also tried to stitch me up for a 'road rage' incident, except it didnt stick, i was clearly the victim.
> 
> Yes I believe he came to live here in Spain.
> 
> Him and Nigel are the real Working Clas Heros of the english, thats why they get labelled 'right wing' and the hate poured on them in the corrupt media.


To have extra attention from the plod it comes from high above, obviously you rattled the cage of the Chief Constable of your shire. 
Your card has been  marked, be assured.

----------

